# [UPDATE 21.7. - VIDEO DES ZSM-BAUS] Neuer PC ~1200€



## gin0v4 (9. Juli 2011)

*[UPDATE 21.7. - VIDEO DES ZSM-BAUS] Neuer PC ~1200€*

hey leute, ich möchte mir bis ende diesen monats nen neuen pc  zusammenbasteln, darf maximal 1200€ kosten (n bissl mehr geht auch, so  kleinlich bin ich ned^^)

hab aber in letzter zeit die hardwareentwicklung nicht mitverfolgt und  daher müsst ihr mir bei ein paar komponenten weiterhelfen.
erstmal: der pc sollte in schwarz/weiß gehalten werden, also suche ich  gerade ein mobo das möglichst nur schwarz ist (usb 3.0, neuste und schnellste sata schnittstelle etc sollte natürlich auch dabei sein). möglichst leise soll der  pc auch sein und vom aussehen her edel und erwachsen wirken, ein  passendes case habe ich noch nicht, dachte bis jz an das fortress bt02  aber 200€ sind mir in meinem budget für ein case n bissl viel^^

ich wollte mir einen i7 2600k holen und die gtx570 phantom von gainward (oder kennt ihr ne leisere und kühlere alternative???).  mit den 1155er mainboards kenne ich mich leider nicht aus, daher weiß  ich nicht welches ich da nehmen soll - ebenso mit dem arbeitsspeicher...  (8gb wären gut, wegen videobearbeitung und 3ds max) eine 1,5tb western  digital storage platte habe ich noch, ich bräuchte nur noch ne gute 64gb  ssd fürs os und programme (welche, gibt so viele!!!!) dazu noch ein  blue ray laufwerk welches dvd's und cd's brennt (blue rays muss es nur  lesen können) und ein netzteil (lieber 650-700 watt da ich mir in nem  halben jahr oder so n 3d tv, 2. gtx570 phantom und ein 3d vision  kit von nvidia holen will).

zudem brauche ich noch ne gute cpu heatsink und natürlich silent  lüfter (so viele wie ins case passen und 2 für den cpu tower kühler).

wie gesagt, vom design her fände ich schwarz/weiss am besten, edelsten  und seriösesten - daher wäre es cool wenn es silent lüfter mit weißen  lüfterblättern gäbe - mit lüftern kenne ich mich leider nicht so aus^^
dann noch 2x uv kaltlichtkathoden rein, ordentliches kabelmanagement und läuft 

vielen dank schonma, am wichtigsten sind mir ram, ssd und mobo, da kenne ich mich nämlich gar ned mit aus, mit der bulldozer plattform :/


vielen dank schonmal!



update: hier das video des zusammenbaus:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KC6bFdcCWtQ


----------



## Kev95 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

Wäre dieses Set hier deinem Farbschema entsprechend?
Dann suche ich dir dazu passend den Rest.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

Was willst du mit dem Rechner machen?
Zum Zocken reicht ein 2500k locker aus.

Welche Auflösung hat dein Monitor?


----------



## gin0v4 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

habe jetzt anhand cey's guide etwas zusammengebastelt (danke dafür):

http://saved.im/mtg3mja1zzmx/pc.jpg

ich weiß, dass das mainboard op ist aber ich habe bis jetzt noch kein anderes gefunden welches meinen optischen ansprüchen gerecht wird 
meint ihr das 700watt netzteil reicht für noch ne 2. gtx570? die gehäuselüfter sind auch erstmal platzhalter, schwarz/weiß wäre besser^^


@Kev95: das gehäuse an sich gefällt mir sehr gut, allerdings glaube ich nicht das 550 watt für 3 hdd's, die lüfter und später noch ne 2.gtx570 ausreichen 
auch in komplett weiß würde ich kein case kaufen, wobei weiß an sich kein ding ist, allerdings stelle ich mir da eher einen schwarz/weiß mix wie bei dem nzxt phantom vor...
ein seitenfenster wäre auch super, ich möchte ja zeigen was ich ahbe  (das kann ich aber auch wie bei meinem jetzigen case selbst einbauen, siehe mein sysprofile in der signatur...)


edit:



Borkenkaefer schrieb:


> Was willst du mit dem Rechner machen?
> Zum Zocken reicht ein 2500k locker aus.
> 
> Welche Auflösung hat dein Monitor?


 
der pc soll 3-4 jahre halten, ich nutze ihn fürs spielen, für videobearbeitung und 3d rendering via 3ds max also sollte es schon der 2600er sein  derzeit hab ich einen 24" full hd monitor von samsung, später kommt nochma n full hd 3d tv hinzu welchen ich auch an den pc anschließen werde und über den ich in 3d zocken möchte und 3d blue rays gucken möchte...


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

Das Brett ist aber arg teuer, bist du sicher, dass du die Ausstattung wirklich brauchst?


----------



## Cook2211 (9. Juli 2011)

Das Board lohnt sich nur für SLI. Da würde ich eher ein günstigeres nehmen und für das gesparte Geld eine SSD als Systemplatte mit dazu packen.


----------



## Lynx laser (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

warum solls ne 570 werden ?? ne 560ti langt doch


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das Board lohnt sich nur für SLI. Da würde ich eher ein günstigeres nehmen und für das gesparte Geld eine SSD als Systemplatte mit dazu packen.


 
Wenn er mal 3D spielen will auf seinen Fernseher, kann er auch eine GTX 580 nehmen und dafür eben ein günstigeres Brett.

Außerdem würde ich das Netzteil austauschen, das ist erst mal zu hoch gegriffen für eine Karte und zweitens ist es älter.



Lynx laser schrieb:


> warum solls ne 570 werden ?? ne 560ti langt doch



Für 3D würde ich mindestens eine GTX 570 nehmen, besser eine GTX 580 oder gar noch mehr, das muss man mal sehen, was für Games so gespielt werden.


----------



## Lynx laser (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

ja würde auch zum günstigeren greifen  und das nt is auch bisschen os


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

Wenn er SLI machen will, z.B. mit zwei GTX 570, könnte es reichen, aber ich würde eben trotzdem ein anders Netzteil nehmen, Corsair AC 750 als Beispiel.
Aber wenn SLI, dann gleich und nicht "_wenn die nicht mehr reicht, kaufe ich mir noch eine zweite dazu_".


----------



## Lynx laser (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

aso er will 3d spielen hab ich überlesen ja dann klar ne 570 ode rbesser


----------



## Cook2211 (9. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn er mal 3D spielen will auf seinen Fernseher, kann er auch eine GTX 580 nehmen und dafür eben ein günstigeres Brett.



Oder das. Für 3-D wäre die 580 eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## gin0v4 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

leute, versteht mich doch: ich hab jz das geld für nen pc über aber nicht für eine 3d ausstattung.
in einem halben jahr ca ziehe ich um und dann will ich mir nen 40-50" 3d tv holen und den zusätzlich zu meinem 24" full hd moni nutzen. eine gtx580 ist mir im moment zu teuer und eine gtx570 ist mir für 3d mit möglichst hohen einstellungen zu schwach, daher hole ich mir dann noch ne 2. gtx570 wenn ich mir den tv und das 3d kit von nv hole  zudem sind 2 gtx570 besser als eine gtx580 
daher auch ein sli board und kein normales und ich habe doch auch gepostet das das board nur ein platzhalter ist und nicht sein muss, es soll nur optisch auch alles zusammen passen wenn ich den pc dann auch als design/einrichtungsstück in mein wohnzimmer stelle! da gebe ich dann lieber jz 50€ mehr aus für n board das geil aussieht als eins das ******* ausschaut und ärger mich dann im nachhinein! wenn ihr ein board kennt welches besser geeignet ist dann sagt mir bescheid, ich will aber keins mit ekelhaften blauen pcie slots oder ähnlichen, einfach nur schwarz/weiß soll es sein 
und eine ssd habe ich nur vergessen in den warenkorb zu legen, hab mir die hier ausgesucht: 64GB Crucial m4 SSD CT064M4SSD2 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC - Computer Shop oder sollte ich da besser eine andere nehmen? die ssd brauche ich nur fürs os, die 2tb hdd brauche ich für videomaterial welches ich bearbeite (die is schon voll) und die 2tb platte werde ich wahrsch in eine 800gb partition für games und eine 1,2tb partition für filme, musik, fotos etc aufteilen


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*



gin0v4 schrieb:


> leute, versteht mich doch: ich hab jz das geld für nen pc über aber nicht für eine 3d ausstattung.
> in einem halben jahr ca ziehe ich um und dann will ich mir nen 40-50" 3d tv holen und den zusätzlich zu meinem 24" full hd moni nutzen. eine gtx580 ist mir im moment zu teuer und eine gtx570 ist mir für 3d mit möglichst hohen einstellungen zu schwach, daher hole ich mir dann noch ne 2. gtx570 wenn ich mir den tv und das 3d kit von nv hole  zudem sind 2 gtx570 besser als eine gtx580



Das kannst du natürlich so machen, aber 1155 ist halt nicht perfekt für SLI geeignet, das weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung.



gin0v4 schrieb:


> daher auch ein sli board und kein normales und ich habe doch auch gepostet das das board nur ein platzhalter ist und nicht sein muss, es soll nur optisch auch alles zusammen passen wenn ich den pc dann auch als design/einrichtungsstück in mein wohnzimmer stelle!



Dafür reicht aber auch ein Board mit 2x 8 Lanes völlig aus, wie das Asus P8P67 Pro. Der Nf 200 Chip verschlimmert nur alles.
Nimm das Gigabyte, wenn du schwarz haben willst, das hat 2x 8Lanes für SLI, ist besser geeignet als 2x 16 per NF 200 Chip.
Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD4-B3, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland



gin0v4 schrieb:


> da gebe ich dann lieber jz 50€ mehr aus für n board das geil aussieht als eins das ******* ausschaut und ärger mich dann im nachhinein! wenn ihr ein board kennt welches besser geeignet ist dann sagt mir bescheid, ich will aber keins mit ekelhaften blauen pcie slots oder ähnlichen, einfach nur schwarz/weiß soll es sein



Optik ist aber eigentlich Banane, oder willst du dir den Rechner vor dem Fernseher auf den Tisch stellen? 



gin0v4 schrieb:


> und eine ssd habe ich nur vergessen in den warenkorb zu legen, hab mir die hier ausgesucht: 64GB Crucial m4 SSD CT064M4SSD2 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC - Computer Shop oder sollte ich da besser eine andere nehmen? die ssd brauche ich nur fürs os, die 2tb hdd brauche ich für videomaterial welches ich bearbeite (die is schon voll) und die 2tb platte werde ich wahrsch in eine 800gb partition für games und eine 1,2tb partition für filme, musik, fotos etc aufteilen


 
Die Crucial ist OK, die kannst du nehmen.

Als Netzteil würde ich dann das Corsair AX 750 Watt nehmen.


----------



## nickname. (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

zum gehäuse:

vllt. ein aerocool sixth element, fractal arc disign oder ein fractal disign r3


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

Denk daran, dass zwei Karten viel Hitze verursachen, die musst du aus dem Gehäuse bekommen, hier würde ich ein großes Gehäuse nehmen. Da solltest du echt nicht dran sparen.


----------



## Softy (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

Quanti hat Recht, Du könntest z.B. ein  Thermaltake Armor A60 mit Sichtfenster oder Cooler Master CM 690 II Lite mit Sichtfenster oder Lancool PC-K62 oder Cooler Master CM Storm Enforcer mit Sichtfenster oder eines aus der Cooler Master HAF - Serie nehmen. Ggf. mit ausreichend Gehäuselüftern.


----------



## gin0v4 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das kannst du natürlich so machen, aber 1155 ist halt nicht perfekt für SLI geeignet, das weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung.



was meinste damit?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dafür reicht aber auch ein Board mit 2x 8 Lanes völlig aus, wie das Asus P8P67 Pro. Der Nf 200 Chip verschlimmert nur alles.
> Nimm das Gigabyte, wenn du schwarz haben willst, das hat 2x 8Lanes für SLI, ist besser geeignet als 2x 16 per NF 200 Chip.
> Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD4-B3, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland



super, das ist doch das was ich die ganze zeit meine  ich weiß selbst das selbst eine gtx570 nicht die volle bandbreite von pcie 2.0 8x ausnutzt und zwei mal 8x reicht mir auch, ich hatte nur kein anderes board gefunden - das andere gigabyte ist optisch auch super, nehme ich eben das! (besonders gut gefällt mir das zwischen den beiden pcie slots 2 slots sitzen - dann hat die obere graka im sli noch einen slot zum atmen frei!)

nur aus interesse - welches von den beiden boards die du vorgeschlagen hast ist besser? das gigabyte oder das asus? und was ist der unterschied?




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Optik ist aber eigentlich Banane, oder willst du dir den Rechner vor dem Fernseher auf den Tisch stellen?



du weißt ja nicht wie ich mir meine wohnung einrichten will  der pc kommt auf jeden fall auf einen schreibtisch und der tv wird an die wand gehängt - links 24" mino + maus/tastatur, rechts daneben pc und rechts der tv - der wird dann über hdmi kabel angeschlossen so das ich von der couch aus spielen kann, mit x360 wireless pad und drahtlos maus/tastatur  (ja, ich kann auch mit keyboard aufm schoß + maus auf einem glatten untergrund wie einem flachen, großen buch + mauspad gut auf einer couch spielen und finde das bequem^^)
den pc möchte ich mir auch um 90° gedreht, also längs zur wand stellen.... aber wie genau ich das mache sehe ich dann wenn ich ausziehe, das hat noch bis ende des jahres zeit^^[/QUOTE]





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Crucial ist OK, die kannst du nehmen.



sehr schön




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Als Netzteil würde ich dann das Corsair AX 750 Watt nehmen.



das für 125€ bei mindfactory: Suche nach "Corsair 750" - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software ???


----------



## Cook2211 (9. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Denk daran, dass zwei Karten viel Hitze verursachen, die musst du aus dem Gehäuse bekommen, hier würde ich ein großes Gehäuse nehmen. Da solltest du echt nicht dran sparen.



Vor allen Dingen sollte er dann besser keine Phantom nehmen.


----------



## Kev95 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*



gin0v4 schrieb:


> was meinste damit?


 
Nicht alles harmoniert immer gut. 
Sockel 1366 ist z.B. gut für SLI geeignet so viel ich weis. 



gin0v4 schrieb:


> das für 125€ bei mindfactory: Suche nach "Corsair 750" - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software ???


Das ist das mit der höchsten Effizienz, das würde ich nehmen.


----------



## Softy (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

Ich würde auch das Corsair AX 750 nehmen. 80+Gold, semi-passiv, vollmodular, 7 Jahre Herstellergarantie...


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*



gin0v4 schrieb:


> was meinste damit?



Die CPU des 1155 Sockels ist mit 16 Lanes angebunden, daher sollte man nicht künstlich mehr Lanes draus machen.
Daher kauf dir lieber ein 2x 8 Lanes Board, das harmoniert besser.



gin0v4 schrieb:


> super, das ist doch das was ich die ganze zeit meine  ich weiß selbst das selbst eine gtx570 nicht die volle bandbreite von pcie 2.0 8x ausnutzt und zwei mal 8x reicht mir auch, ich hatte nur kein anderes board gefunden - das andere gigabyte ist optisch auch super, nehme ich eben das! (besonders gut gefällt mir das zwischen den beiden pcie slots 2 slots sitzen - dann hat die obere graka im sli noch einen slot zum atmen frei!)



Du kannst dir ja mal alle Gigabyte anschauen, die schwarz sind, vielleicht brauchst du ja noch das eine oder andere Feature, wie Gbit Lan, Intern USB 3 oder so.
Aber Nf 200 brauchst du nicht, das Geld kannst du dir sparen, 2x 8 Lanes reicht.



gin0v4 schrieb:


> nur aus interesse - welches von den beiden boards die du vorgeschlagen hast ist besser? das gigabyte oder das asus? und was ist der unterschied?



Das Asus hat halt eine andere Optik als das Gigabyte, Asus hellblau eben.
ASUS P8P67 Pro Rev 3.1, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBG4A-G0EAY00Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Asus lässt sich die Optik sehr teuer bezahlen. 

Alternativ vielleicht noch das Sabertooth: (die Abdeckung kann man abmachen)
ASUS Sabertooth P67 Rev 3.0, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBEDA-G0EAY0KZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland



gin0v4 schrieb:


> du weißt ja nicht wie ich mir meine wohnung einrichten will  der pc kommt auf jeden fall auf einen schreibtisch und der tv wird an die wand gehängt - links 24" mino + maus/tastatur, rechts daneben pc und rechts der tv - der wird dann über hdmi kabel angeschlossen so das ich von der couch aus spielen kann, mit x360 wireless pad und drahtlos maus/tastatur  (ja, ich kann auch mit keyboard aufm schoß + maus auf einem glatten untergrund wie einem flachen, großen buch + mauspad gut auf einer couch spielen und finde das bequem^^)
> den pc möchte ich mir auch um 90° gedreht, also längs zur wand stellen.... aber wie genau ich das mache sehe ich dann wenn ich ausziehe, das hat noch bis ende des jahres zeit^^



Du willst also ein Gehäuse mit Seitenfenster, richtig?



gin0v4 schrieb:


> das für 125€ bei mindfactory: Suche nach "Corsair 750" - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software ???


 
Das hier:
750W Corsair AX750 Modular 80+ Gold - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Vor allen Dingen sollte er dann besser keine Phantom nehmen.



Das Problem hast du mit allen Customer Karten, dass sie die Wärme ins Gehäuse blasen. Daher ist ein großes Gehäuse wichtig, mit guter Belüftung.


----------



## gin0v4 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

okay, das hab ich jz. ich bin jz bei 1072€ mit ssd, dem teureren netzteil und billigeren mainboard OHNE gehäuse, gehäuselüfter und cpu kühler. also müssten wir jetzt noch für MAXIMAL 200€ n case, gehäuselüfter und cpu kühler finden damit ich glücklich bin 


edit: ihr postet schneller als ich xD

das sabertooth mag ich nicht, ich denke ich bleibe bei dem gigabyte, das hat ja front usb 3.0 und hinten auch usb 3.0 
welche version der gtx570 soll ich denn eurer meinung nach besser nehmen als die phantom? laut tests ist das die wo die lüfter am niedrigsten drehen und die am leisesten ist und trotzdem die kühlste gtx570 mit aftermarket luftkühlung aufm markt......


----------



## Softy (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

Kühler könntest Du einen von denen hier nehmen: Dark Rock C1 | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

Wie wäre es damit?
Corsair Special Edition White Graphite Series 600T mit Sichtfenster (CC600TWM-WHT) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Und als Kühler der H60 (der soll leiser sein als der H70).
Corsair Hydro Series H60 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (CWCH60) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Cook2211 (9. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem hast du mit allen Customer Karten, dass sie die Wärme ins Gehäuse blasen. Daher ist ein großes Gehäuse wichtig, mit guter Belüftung.



Ref. Karten wären eigentlich besser.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ref. Karten wären eigentlich besser.


 
Da stimme ich dir zu, leider sind die halt etwas lauter.
Aber wenn er gute Lüfter hat und ein Gehäuse, das groß genug ist, wird er keine Probleme haben.


----------



## Softy (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

Für SLI ist auch ein Board mit möglichst hohem Abstand zwischen den beiden PCIe x16 Slots vorteilhaft.


----------



## gin0v4 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie wäre es damit?
> Corsair Special Edition White Graphite Series 600T mit Sichtfenster (CC600TWM-WHT) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> Und als Kühler der H60 (der soll leiser sein als der H70).
> Corsair Hydro Series H60 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (CWCH60) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 
ich hab ka warum ich das gehäuse nicht mag aber es gefällt mir nicht...
ich mag wie gesagt etwas wie das fortress 02b

n wakühler für die cpu würde ich auch lieber nicht nehmen, wennn dann würd ich mir für 500€ ne komplette wakpü zusammenbauen aber ich halte nichts von diesen komplett sets^^



Softy schrieb:


> Kühler könntest Du einen von denen hier nehmen:  Dark Rock C1 |  Geizhals.at EU


 
I♥ http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p698353/pid/geizhals


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

In der Regel ist das inzwischen so, dass der zweite 8/16 Lanes Slot nicht mehr einen weiteren nach dem ersten zu finden ist, sondern im dritten oder vorletzen, also sind in der Regel zwei Slots dazwischen, was kein Problem darstellt, wenn man Karten mit 2 1/2 Slotbreite benutzt.

Aber ruhig genauer nachlesen, welcher Slot wie angebunden ist, am Ende ist man sonst schnell genervt.


----------



## Cook2211 (9. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Da stimme ich dir zu, leider sind die halt etwas lauter.
> Aber wenn er gute Lüfter hat und ein Gehäuse, das groß genug ist, wird er keine Probleme haben.



Wobei mich das wirklich mal interessieren würde wie gut, oder schlecht, speziell die Phantom im SLI funktioniert.


----------



## Softy (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*



gin0v4 schrieb:


> wo ist der unterschied?



Der Dark Rock Advanced reicht i.d.R. gut aus, und ist super super leise. Der Dark Rock C1 ist ein Highend-Dual-Fan-Luftkühler für noch stärkeres OC geeignet. Auch leise, aber nicht so leise wie der Advanced. Bei einem SLI-System eh egal, da sind die Grafikkarten und die Gehäuselüfter lauter 

Das Silverstone Gehäuse ist durch den gedrehten Mainboard Einbau sehr gut für SLI geeignet. Wie wäre es damit? SilverStone Raven Evolution RV02-EW weiß mit Sichtfenster (SST-RV02W-EW) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*



gin0v4 schrieb:


> ich hab ka warum ich das gehäuse nicht mag aber es gefällt mir nicht...
> ich mag wie gesagt etwas wie das fortress 02b
> 
> n wakühler für die cpu würde ich auch lieber nicht nehmen, wennn dann würd ich mir für 500€ ne komplette wakpü zusammenbauen aber ich halte nichts von diesen komplett sets^^



OK, aber du musst dann aufpassen, ob du die RAMs unter dem Kühler bekommst.



gin0v4 schrieb:


> I♥ be quiet! Dark Rock Pro C1 AMD und Intel - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software



Das sieht gut aus, kostet aber auch eine Ecke.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wobei mich das wirklich mal interessieren würde wie gut, oder schlecht, speziell die Phantom im SLI funktioniert.


 
Ich hatte das mit zwei Asus DCII getestet und das war OK, allerdings habe ich auch ein großes Gehäuse und gute Lüfter. Die Innenraumtemperatur ist nur um 4° angestiegen, Mainboard ebenfalls um 4° nur die SB ist um 8° wärmer geworden, die hat ein bisschen was abbekommen, aber natürlich noch vertretbar.


----------



## Softy (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wobei mich das wirklich mal interessieren würde wie gut, oder schlecht, speziell die Phantom im SLI funktioniert.



Ich denke, die ist nicht gut geeignet, denn der Luftstrom ist ja im Gegensatz zu anderen Grafikkarten andersrum, also weg vom Chip. Dadurch wird die warme Luft direkt auf die Rückseite der anderen Grafikkarte geblasen.


----------



## gin0v4 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> In der Regel ist das inzwischen so, dass der zweite 8/16 Lanes Slot nicht mehr einen weiteren nach dem ersten zu finden ist, sondern im dritten oder vorletzen, also sind in der Regel zwei Slots dazwischen, was kein Problem darstellt, wenn man Karten mit 2 1/2 Slotbreite benutzt.
> 
> Aber ruhig genauer nachlesen, welcher Slot wie angebunden ist, am Ende ist man sonst schnell genervt.


 


ja in dem fall ist das ja egal, das board hat ja nur 2 pcie slots 

suche gerade n case in das der be quiet cpu kühler passt (der is 166mm hoch) und dazu noch 140mm silent lüfter aufnimmt


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*



Softy schrieb:


> Ich denke, die ist nicht gut geeignet, denn der Luftstrom ist ja im Gegensatz zu anderen Grafikkarten andersrum, also weg vom Chip. Dadurch wird die warme Luft direkt auf die Rückseite der anderen Grafikkarte geblasen.


 
Das kannst du mit einem Seitenlüfter ausgleichen, der die Luft nach unten zum Mainboard bläst.


----------



## Hydroxid (9. Juli 2011)

Z.B. Xigmatek Utgard


----------



## Cook2211 (9. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte das mit zwei Asus DCII getestet und das war OK, allerdings habe ich auch ein großes Gehäuse und gute Lüfter. Die Innenraumtemperatur ist nur um 4° angestiegen, Mainboard ebenfalls um 4° nur die SB ist um 8° wärmer geworden, die hat ein bisschen was abbekommen, aber natürlich noch vertretbar.



Ok, danke.




			
				Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, die ist nicht gut geeignet, denn der Luftstrom ist ja im Gegensatz zu anderen Grafikkarten andersrum, also weg vom Chip. Dadurch wird die warme Luft direkt auf die Rückseite der anderen Grafikkarte geblasen.



Das würde ich auch mal vermuten.


----------



## Softy (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

Vielleicht eins von denen hier?

Raven in Gehäuse/PC-Gehäuse SilverStone | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## gin0v4 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*



Softy schrieb:


> Der Dark Rock Advanced reicht i.d.R. gut aus, und ist super super leise. Der Dark Rock C1 ist ein Highend-Dual-Fan-Luftkühler für noch stärkeres OC geeignet. Auch leise, aber nicht so leise wie der Advanced. Bei einem SLI-System eh egal, da sind die Grafikkarten und die Gehäuselüfter lauter
> 
> Das Silverstone Gehäuse ist durch den gedrehten Mainboard Einbau sehr gut für SLI geeignet. Wie wäre es damit? SilverStone Raven Evolution RV02-EW weiß mit Sichtfenster (SST-RV02W-EW) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 


ICH LIEBE DICH DAS CASE IS GEIL!
in schwarz hätte ich es nicht genommen aber in weiß is es nur zu geil!
das sollte ja dann auch mit den phantoms in sli nicht soooo das problem sein oder?

soll ich die standard lüfter behalten oder mir neue holen?
oc habe ich nicht vor, dann reicht ja der advanced von be quiet aus


----------



## Hydroxid (9. Juli 2011)




----------



## Softy (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*



gin0v4 schrieb:


> ICH LIEBE DICH DAS CASE IS GEIL!
> in schwarz hätte ich es nicht genommen aber in weiß is es nur zu geil!
> das sollte ja dann auch mit den phantoms in sli nicht soooo das problem sein oder?
> 
> ...



Schön, dass es Dir gefällt  Die Lüfter würde ich nicht austauschen, die sollen ok sein.

Welches Board nimmst Du?


----------



## gin0v4 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

das board:
Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD4-B3 P67 Sockel 1155 Rev3 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook

und hier nochma n geiles vid zu der schwarzen version von dem case: YouTube - ‪#1088 - SilverStone Raven RV02 Case Video Review‬‏

auch kein lüfter mehr hinten? da is ja oben der kleine und unten die 3


edit postet ma nicht so schnell, ich gucke jz ma 5 mins das vid


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

Jop, das Gigabyte ist OK, kannst du so nehmen.


----------



## Softy (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

Afaik geht da hinten kein Lüfter.

Bei dem Board wären mir die PCIe x16-Slots zu nahe beieinander für 2x Triple-Slot Karten. Besser wären da 2 Dual-Slot Karten, oder ein Brett mit höherem Abstand der Slots.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

Zwischen den PCIe 16 Slots sind zwei Slots frei, das ist völlig OK und Standard.


----------



## Softy (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Zwischen den PCIe 16 Slots sind zwei Slots frei, das ist völlig OK und Standard.



Der Abstand zwischen den 2 Grafikkarten wäre mir da zu klein (bei 2x Phantom)  Die untere Karte wird sehr schnell sehr heiß werden.


----------



## gin0v4 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

sehe auch gerade das man hinten keinen lüfter anbringen kann aber naja, die 3 180er sollten ausreichen  den cpu kühler kann ich auch um 90° gedreht anbringen also passt das auch, dann bläst der eben auch nach oben 
und die phantom is ja auch "nur" 2,5 slots und nicht wirklich 3  ich denke das die 180er sonen heftigen überdruck erzeigen das die luft da gleich rausgedrückt wird 
muss mich dann nur hier n bissl umräumen, wenn das fenster rechts ist aber damit komme ich schon klar 

danke für eure hilfe - eine sache wollt ich nur noch fragen: wie viel kann ich für meinen jetzigen pc (siehe sysprofile, die 1,5tb platte behalte ich, die 500er bleibt drin) noch verlangen? kumpel wollte mir den für 350 ende des monats abnehmen..... (allein das netzteil kost ja neu noch über 100 € )


edit: nochma zu den grakas (ihr seid mir echt zu schnell) es müssen keine phantoms sein aber ich hab nunmal keine anderen leisen und schwarzen gtx570er gefunden, wenns ne alternative gibt würd ich auch andere nehmen ^^


----------



## Cook2211 (9. Juli 2011)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Der Abstand zwischen den 2 Grafikkarten wäre mir da zu klein (bei 2x Phantom)  Die untere Karte wird sehr schnell sehr heiß werden.



Das stimmt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*



Softy schrieb:


> Der Abstand zwischen den 2 Grafikkarten wäre mir da zu klein (bei 2x Phantom)  Die untere Karte wird sehr schnell sehr heiß werden.


 
Das ist aber normal und auch beim 1366 so und sicher auch beim 2011 so, beim AM3+ ist das auch so.
Daher haben auch inzwischen viele teure Multi GPU geeignete Gehäuse ein Seitenlüfter, der bläst kühle Luft durch die Grafikkarten.


----------



## Cook2211 (9. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist aber normal und auch beim 1366 so und sicher auch beim 2011 so, beim AM3+ ist das auch so.
> Daher haben auch inzwischen viele teure Multi GPU geeignete Gehäuse ein Seitenlüfter, der bläst kühle Luft durch die Grafikkarten.



Bei Non-DHE Karten bringt ein Seitenlüfter dann aber nicht soooo viel, denn die heiße Luft zwischen den Karten kann ja nicht weg. Das hilft eher bei Ref. Karten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Bei Non-DHE Karten bringt ein Seitenlüfter dann aber nicht soooo viel. Das hilft eher bei Ref. Karten.


 
Das hilft schon, wie sehr weiß ich nicht, hab keinen Seitenlüfter. Aber laut Testsberichte bei Youtube sind das eben die Grade, die man sonst zu viel hätte.
Nicht ohne Grund sind eben wieder große Seitenlüfter in den Cases eingebaut.


----------



## gin0v4 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

was haltet ihr von 2x 30cm uv kaltlichtkathode?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

Spielerei


----------



## Softy (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*



gin0v4 schrieb:


> danke für eure hilfe - eine sache wollt ich nur noch fragen: wie viel kann ich für meinen jetzigen pc (siehe sysprofile, die 1,5tb platte behalte ich, die 500er bleibt drin) noch verlangen? kumpel wollte mir den für 350 ende des monats abnehmen..... (allein das netzteil kost ja neu noch über 100 € )
> 
> 
> edit: nochma zu den grakas (ihr seid mir echt zu schnell) es müssen keine phantoms sein aber ich hab nunmal keine anderen leisen und schwarzen gtx570er gefunden, wenns ne alternative gibt würd ich auch andere nehmen ^^



Wert-Schätzungen sind hier nicht gestattet, nur im entsprechenden Unterforum, aber dazu fehlt Dir noch die Zugansberechtigung (100 Posts und 60 Tage registriert) 

Diese hier wäre Dual-Slot: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 570 OC, 1.25GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N570OC-13I) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Oder eine im Referenzdesign: MSI N570GTX-M2D12D5/OC, GeForce GTX 570, 1.25GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (V255-038R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland (etwas lauter aber gut für SLI geeignet)


----------



## gin0v4 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

wäre die hier nicht gut zum gesamt-design passen?

1280MB Palit GeForce GTX570 GDDR5 PCIe - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software

vergisst es, die is zu laut


----------



## Softy (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*



gin0v4 schrieb:


> wäre die hier nicht gut zum gesamt-design passen?
> 
> 1280MB Palit GeForce GTX570 GDDR5 PCIe - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software



Gibt leisere GTX570's, sollte aber ok sein


----------



## Cook2211 (9. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Das hilft schon, wie sehr weiß ich nicht, hab keinen Seitenlüfter. Aber laut Testsberichte bei Youtube sind das eben die Grade, die man sonst zu viel hätte.
> Nicht ohne Grund sind eben wieder große Seitenlüfter in den Cases eingebaut.



Bei Ref Designs auf jeden Fall. Bei Custom Designs bin ich mir da nicht so sicher.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Bei Ref Designs auf jeden Fall. Bei Custom Designs bin ich mir da nicht so sicher.


 
Ich hab es nicht ausprobiert, weil ich keinen habe, aber meine Temps waren jetzt auch nicht so hoch, als dass ich mehr kühlen müsste und die Asus DCII sollen auch nicht perfekt sein für SLI.
Ich denke, eine gute Gehäusebelüftung ist eh das A und O.


----------



## Softy (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich denke, eine gute Gehäusebelüftung ist eh das A und O.



Das stimmt wohl.  Aber bei 2 Phantom's sagt mir schon die Logik, dass es da zwischen den beiden Grafikkarten einen Hitzestau gibt, die Karten liegen so gut wie aufeinander (ein halber Slot ist so gut wie nichts) und die eine bläst die heiße Luft direkt auf die PCB der anderen Karte. Da hilft imo auch kein Seitenlüfter


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*



Softy schrieb:


> Das stimmt wohl.  Aber bei 2 Phantom's sagt mir schon die Logik, dass es da zwischen den beiden Grafikkarten einen Hitzestau gibt, die Karten liegen so gut wie aufeinander (ein halber Slot ist so gut wie nichts) und die eine bläst die heiße Luft direkt auf die PCB der anderen Karte. Da hilft imo auch kein Seitenlüfter


 
Phantome hatte ich nicht... 
Mit den DCII Karten gab es jedenfalls nicht so große Probleme. Klar, es war wärmer als mit einer Karte, aber wer SLI machen will, sollte eben nicht an der Kühlung sparen.


----------



## gin0v4 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

meint ihr das netzteil hat kabel die lang genug sind für hdd, ssd und laufwerke???
die kabel sollen nur so 60cm sein, gibts noch ein anderes (natürlich modulares) 750watt netzteil im gleichen preisbereich mit längeren kabeln von einer firma der man vertrauen kann?


----------



## Cook2211 (9. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, es war wärmer als mit einer Karte, aber wer SLI machen will, sollte eben nicht an der Kühlung sparen.



Das stimmt!


----------



## PommesmannXXL (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

Ganz ehrlich, ich würde Referenz-Karten nehmen für SLI. Denn der Vorteil von Custom-Kühlungen, nämlich leiser und kühler wird durch den Hitzestau zunichte gemacht. Bei einem halben Slot bringt auch die beste Belüftung wenig.

Und die Netzteilkabel sind lang genug


----------



## Softy (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

Mit diesem Seitenlüfter könnte das funktionieren: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## manizzle (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

für einen don quijote der neuzeit wäre dieses case sicherlich interessant


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*



gin0v4 schrieb:


> meint ihr das netzteil hat kabel die lang genug sind für hdd, ssd und laufwerke???
> die kabel sollen nur so 60cm sein, gibts noch ein anderes (natürlich modulares) 750watt netzteil im gleichen preisbereich mit längeren kabeln von einer firma der man vertrauen kann?


 
Normaler Weise sollten die Kabel reichen.
Alternativen findest du bei Enermax, BeQuiet, Cougar oder Seasonic.


----------



## gin0v4 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

welche referenz 570er würdet ihr denn empfehlen - von evga gibts beispielsweise mehrere von 260 bis 300€.....

die einzige die ins optische konzept passt ist die referenz karte von pny aber die kostet dann wieder 312€ und mit dem budget wirds jz echt knapp.....

wie wäre es denn mit der hier:
1280MB Gainward GeForce GTX570 GoldenSample GDDR5 PCIe - Computer Shop - Hardware,
is nicht übertaktet oder so aber das is ja kein ding, ich werd erstma alles so laufen lassen und wenn die leistung nicht reicht mache ich das eben manuell, das is kein ding für mich


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

Die EVGA ist nicht schlecht, sehr günstig, kannst du nehmen.
EVGA GeForce GTX 570, 1.25GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (012-P3-1570-ER) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## gin0v4 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die EVGA ist nicht schlecht, sehr günstig, kannst du nehmen.


 

ja welche, da sind mehrer von evga^^ einfach die billigste?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

Lass mir doch Zeit den Link rauszusuchen.


----------



## Softy (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

Die ist werksseitig übertaktet, lagernd bei mindfactory und nur 5 € teurer als die normale EVGA: 1280MB EVGA GeForce GTX 570 HD Superclocked DDR5 HDMI 2xDVI - Computer Shop - Hardware,


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*



gin0v4 schrieb:


> ja welche, da sind mehrer von evga^^ einfach die billigste?



Die die Softy verlinkt hat.
Bei EVGA hast du außerdem den Vorteil, dass selbst beim wechseln des Kühlers die Garantie erhalten bleibt. Falls du also mal mit einer Wasserkühlung liebäugeln solltest, wäre das die ideale Wahl.


----------



## gin0v4 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*



Softy schrieb:


> Die ist werksseitig übertaktet, lagernd bei mindfactory und nur 5 € teurer als die normale EVGA: 1280MB EVGA GeForce GTX 570 HD Superclocked DDR5 HDMI 2xDVI - Computer Shop - Hardware,


 

danke fürs raussuchen aber was ist mit der hier: 1280MB Gainward GeForce GTX570 GoldenSample GDDR5 PCIe - Computer Shop - Hardware,

gefällt mir optisch besser und soll von der lautstärke her auch ganz in ordnung sein und pustet die luft auch hinten, bzw in meinem fall dann oben raus und nicht auf die untere platine der 2. graka im sli.....


----------



## Softy (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

Hmm. Gainward wäre jetzt nicht so mein Fall.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Die die Softy verlinkt hat.
> Bei EVGA hast du außerdem den Vorteil, dass selbst beim wechseln des  Kühlers die Garantie erhalten bleibt. Falls du also mal mit einer  Wasserkühlung liebäugeln solltest, wäre das die ideale Wahl.


 
Für Wakü bräuchte er aber eine im Referenzdesign: 1280MB EVGA GeForce GTX 570 - SC GDDR5 PCIe - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook

also ohne "HD"


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*



gin0v4 schrieb:


> danke fürs raussuchen aber was ist mit der hier: 1280MB Gainward GeForce GTX570 GoldenSample GDDR5 PCIe - Computer Shop - Hardware,



Gainward=Palit. Die Karte ist identisch zu der von dir bereits aufgeführten Palit




Softy schrieb:


> Für Wakü bräuchte er aber eine im Referenzdesign: 1280MB EVGA GeForce GTX 570 - SC GDDR5 PCIe - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook
> also ohne "HD"



Da hast du recht. Mein Fehler.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

Deswegen diese hier:
EVGA GeForce GTX 570, 1.25GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (012-P3-1570-ER) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## gin0v4 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Gainward=Palit. Die Karte ist identisch zu der von dir bereits aufgeführten Palit


 

sie kostet 32€ weniger und hat nen anderen kühler 

sry leute, aber da bleibe ich stur, die gainward hat einfach n geileres design als ne referenzkarte, hier noch mehr und bessere bilder: Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » Alle Grafikkarten » Gainward GeForce GTX 570 Golden Sample, 1280MB DDR5, HDMI, DVI

da nehm ich die statt der phantom, das mit dem platzmangel unter der phantom mit dem dicken kühler sehe ich ein, aber die referenzkarten sind mir einfach zu hässlich^^


edit: wakü kommt in nächsten pc, da meld ich mich dann in 3-4 jahren wieder^^ das dann erst wenn ich ausgelernt hab und n richtigen job hab


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

Die bläst die Luft aber dann wieder ins Case zurück, nicht komplett nach draußen, wie der Radiator.


----------



## gin0v4 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die bläst die Luft aber dann wieder ins Case zurück, nicht komplett nach draußen, wie der Radiator.


 
ins case zurück ist doch nicht so schlimm wie auf die 2. graka darunter oder??

da ich nicht vor habe ne wakü zu nutzen geht die doch auch oder?
1280MB EVGA GeForce GTX 570 HD Superclocked DDR5 HDMI 2xDVI - Computer Shop - Hardware,


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

doch, denn genau dahin bläst sie ja, wie die Phantom, wie alle Customer Kühler.


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*



gin0v4 schrieb:


> sie kostet 32€ weniger und hat nen anderen kühler



Von Palit und von Gainward sind die Standard GTX 570 baugleich
Palit GeForce GTX 570 Grafikadapter
Gainward GeForce GTX 570 Grafikadapter

Und die Palit Sonic und Gainward GS sind ebenfalls baugleich, da es ein und die selbe Firma ist

Gainward GTX 570 Golden Sample Goes Like Hell Grafikadapter
Palit GeForce GTX 570 Sonic Grafikadapter

In beiden Fällen sind die Kühler nicht wirklich gut und leise, und deswegen auch nicht zu empfehlen.
Von Garantie usw. will ich gar nicht erst anfangen


----------



## gin0v4 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

die normale evga die nicht übertaktet ist ham se bei mindfactory ja ned aber bei hardwareversand kost die 280, ma gucken obs auch den rest da gibt weil ich ganz gerne bei einem laden bestellen würde, ansonsten eben graka bei hardwareversand


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

Das Thema Kühlung bei Multi-GPU hatte ich mal versucht etwas näher zu erklären:


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...-nur-bedingt-fuer-sli-crossfire-geeignet.html


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

Theorie ist ja nett, aber jetzt müsstest du das auch noch mal alles durchtesten.


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Theorie ist ja nett, aber jetzt müsstest du das auch noch mal alles durchtesten.



Dann schick mir mal deine Asus


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

Ich hab nur noch eine.


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

Eine zweite lässt sich auch noch irgendwo auftreiben


----------



## gin0v4 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

super geschrieben aber das is mir ja jz kla, ich nehm ne referenz evga gtx570:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - EVGA GeForce GTX 570, 1280MB DDR5, PCI-Express

würd nur gern wissen was is mit der sc und ssc version auf sich hat - ich meine die normale gtx570 kann ich doch auch auf das niveau einer ssc übertakten oder? die ham ja beide den referenz kühler! (hab ich nicht vor, wegen lautstärke abe würds gerne ma wissen )


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*



gin0v4 schrieb:


> ich meine die normale gtx570 kann ich doch auch auf das niveau einer ssc übertakten oder? die ham ja beide den referenz kühler! (hab ich nicht vor, wegen lautstärke abe würds gerne ma wissen )



Genau. Es ist nicht unbedingt nötig den Aufpreis für die SC (nicht die HD Versionen) zu bezahlen, denn der Aufpreis ist schon happig. Ocen kann man auch selber.


----------



## gin0v4 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Genau. Es ist nicht nötig den Aufpreis für die SC (ohne HD) zu bezahlen.



und was würde das hd bedeuten?

die hd version hat n anderen kühler aber ist auch geschlossen und kostet weniger, die oder die mit referenz design und warum?


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*



gin0v4 schrieb:


> und was würde das hd bedeuten?



Genau weiß ich es nicht, aber rein preislich scheinen die HD Varianten die Budget-Versionen zu sein, was die Vermutung nahe legt, dass dort nicht ganz so hochwertige Bauteile verwendet werden.
Diese Karten haben auch eine kürzere Garantie.


----------



## gin0v4 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

habs gefunden:
die hd version hat n zusätzlichen display port anschluss aber hinten nur einen einzelnen halben slot zur kühlung:

EVGA Geforce GTX 570 HD: Geforce GTX 570 mit Display-Port-Anschluss und Referenztakt - grafikkarte, evga, display, fermi, geforce, nvidia


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*



gin0v4 schrieb:


> habs gefunden:
> die hd version hat n zusätzlichen display port anschluss aber hinten nur einen einzelnen halben slot zur kühlung:
> 
> EVGA Geforce GTX 570 HD: Geforce GTX 570 mit Display-Port-Anschluss und Referenztakt - grafikkarte, evga, display, fermi, geforce, nvidia



Ah, ok


----------



## gin0v4 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

ich nehm die referenzkarte, display port brauche ich nicht und ich glaub das die doppelte öffnung auch mehr luft in der gleichen zeit raus lässt, daher der lüfter n bissl langsamer drehen kann 

nur so zur info: was is eiglich die max temp für ne gtx570 und nen 2600k?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Genau. Es ist nicht unbedingt nötig den Aufpreis für die SC (nicht die HD Versionen) zu bezahlen, denn der Aufpreis ist schon happig. Ocen kann man auch selber.


 
Wenn die dann eh unter Wasser ist, geht das sowieso leicht von der Hand.


----------



## gin0v4 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

ich nehm doch die gtx570 sc von mindfactory - 291€ - bei hardwareversand kost die normale 279 aber dafür kommen nochma 8€ porto raus - also von daher schlussendlich egal


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*



gin0v4 schrieb:


> nur so zur info: was is eiglich die max temp für ne gtx570 und nen 2600k?



Meine beiden GTX 580 (Ref) erreichten in einem HAF-X maximal 85°C, was 20°C unter der kritischen Maximal-Temperatur liegt.
Bei dem 2600K kann ich dir das leider nicht sagen.


----------



## gin0v4 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Meine beiden GTX 580 erreichten in einem HAF-X maximal 85°C, was 20°C unter der kritischen Temperatur liegt.
> Bei dem 2600K kann ich dir das leider nicht sagen.


 


WTF  die dürfen über 100° haben??? also ich werd auf jeden den lüfter dann ein wenig runter stellen, aber bei 90° wäre bei mir glaub ich schluss^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Bei dem 2600K kann ich dir das leider nicht sagen.


 
80° sind die "gefühlte" Grenze, ich weiß nicht genau, ab wann er runterschaltet, aber meinen hatte ich mal bei 74° und lief der Durchlauf noch problemlos. Aber höher war ich nie, die Spannung war schon sehr hoch.



gin0v4 schrieb:


> WTF  die dürfen über 100° haben??? also ich werd auf jeden den lüfter dann ein wenig runter stellen, aber bei 90° wäre bei mir glaub ich schluss^^



Meine alte 8800GT hatte eine Freigabe bis 120°, ist normal bei GraKas.


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*



gin0v4 schrieb:


> WTF  die dürfen über 100° haben??? also ich werd auf jeden den lüfter dann ein wenig runter stellen, aber bei 90° wäre bei mir glaub ich schluss^^



90°C sollten meiner Meinung nach auf Dauer genug sein.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> 80° sind die "gefühlte" Grenze, ich weiß nicht genau, ab wann er runterschaltet, aber meinen hatte ich mal bei 74° und lief der Durchlauf noch problemlos. Aber höher war ich nie, die Spannung war schon sehr hoch.



Aha. Also im Prinzip auf dem Temperatur-Niveau der Vorgänger-Reihe.


----------



## gin0v4 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

nochma ne frage: der preis des mainboards ist gerade um nen 10er gestiegen, ich weiß ned ob das im sonderangebot war oder so aber sollte ich die sachen im sonderangebot jetzt schon bestellen falls sich der preis wieder ändert? den rest könnt ich dann erst übernächste woche bestellen (nächste woche arbeite ich noch und dann kommts drauf an wie schnell das geld aufm konto is von cheffe.....


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

Schwer zu sagen, da die Preise oftmals tages- oder sogar stundenaktuell sind. Könnte sogar sein, dass der Preis übernächste Woche noch niedriger ist. Oder halt höher. Man weiß es nicht

Was ich aber weiß, ist dass ich jetzt mal meinen Schönheitsschlaf brauche


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Aha. Also im Prinzip auf dem Temperatur-Niveau der Vorgänger-Reihe.


 
Keine Ahnung, was Lynnfield vertrug.

Die Tcase beläuft sich jedenfalls auf 72,6°.
Intel® Core


----------



## gin0v4 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

okay, dann bestelle ich die sonderangebote einfach jz schon 

vielen dank für eure hilfe!

hier nochmal ne zusammenfassung über alles was wir bis jetzt zusammengesucht haben:

- Silverstone Raven 2 Evolution in Weiß für ~152€
- 750W AX Corsair für ~125€
- Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD4-Be für ~169€
- Core i7 2600k für ~252€
- be quiet Dark Rock Pro C1 für ~78€
- ne GTX570 von EVGA für ~292€
- 8GB DDR3 1333 von Exceleram für ~45€
- LG Blue Ray Laufwerk für ~59€
- 64GB SSD von Crucial für ~88€
- 2TB Storage von WD für ~59€

macht zusammen laut warenkorb 1.321,33€ - der pc muss dann aber wirklich die nächsten 3-4 jahre halten^^vielen dank nochmal an euch alle!


edit: netzteil, ssd, ram und 2tb wd platte sind bestellt, hofflich wird im laufe der nächsten woche noch was anderes im sonderangebot angeboten und hoffentlich werden die bestellten teile nicht noch billiger^^ naja, ich geh dann auch mal ins bettchen, bis morgen


----------



## Softy (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

Sieht prima aus 

Halte uns auf dem Laufenden. Feedback ist hier gern gesehen, und bei solch schicker Hardware sind Bilder fast schon Pflicht


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

Jop, sehr geile Zusammenstellung, sag bescheid, wenn alles eingetroffen ist.


----------



## gin0v4 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

hier wirds videos geben:

http://www.youtube.com/user/z1pfL?feature=mhee

wie gesagt, wahrsch alles in 2 wochen da, nächste woche noch arbeit, dann kommt irwann übernächste woche das geld von meim chef und dann wird gleich bestellt!


----------



## Hydroxid (10. Juli 2011)




----------



## gin0v4 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

ich muss mich übrigens nochmal bei euch bedanken: hab auch in anderen foren (gamestar und giga) gefragt was die so denken was man für 1200€ bekomment - alles arschlöcher dort^^
ich meine - die einen hinterfragen warum ich so viel geld ausgeben will wenn ich ähnliche leistung billiger finde, die anderen meinen dies das und jenes ist unnötig - das kann denen doch scheiß egal sein wenn ich so viel geld ausgeben will, ich möchte eben auch n stylisches design und so, wenn ich sli möchte dann sollen mir die anderen nicht die ganze zeit damit kommen ich soll das nicht machen und billigeres netzteil und dann geld gespart und so - ja und, wenn ich bereit bin so viel auszugeben dann sollen sie mich machen lassen^^

ihr habt mich da schon echt gut beraten und das alles nach meinen vorstellungen aber mit nützlichen verbesserungen zusammengebaut, dafür danke ich euch


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

Das freut doch. Wir haben hier auch einen anderen Thread, in dem heftiger diskutiert wurde und es hart zur Sache ging. 
Die Duelle daraus werden dann bei Youtube gestreamt.


----------



## Softy (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*



gin0v4 schrieb:


> ich muss mich übrigens nochmal bei euch bedanken: hab auch in anderen foren (gamestar und giga) gefragt was die so denken was man für 1200€ bekomment - alles arschlöcher dort^^
> ich meine - die einen hinterfragen warum ich so viel geld ausgeben will wenn ich ähnliche leistung billiger finde, die anderen meinen dies das und jenes ist unnötig - das kann denen doch scheiß egal sein wenn ich so viel geld ausgeben will, ich möchte eben auch n stylisches design und so, wenn ich sli möchte dann sollen mir die anderen nicht die ganze zeit damit kommen ich soll das nicht machen und billigeres netzteil und dann geld gespart und so - ja und, wenn ich bereit bin so viel auszugeben dann sollen sie mich machen lassen^^
> 
> ihr habt mich da schon echt gut beraten und das alles nach meinen vorstellungen aber mit nützlichen verbesserungen zusammengebaut, dafür danke ich euch



Tja,  

Den Link in Deiner Signatur würde ich entfernen, afaik sind Links zu (eigenen) ebay-Auktionen nicht gestattet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

Ja, Link musst du entfernen, das ist hier (wie in jedem Forum auch) nicht gestattet.


----------



## gin0v4 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

link is weg.....


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

Das reicht nicht, keine Verkaufsangebote in der Signatur.


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Juli 2011)

gin0v4 schrieb:


> ich muss mich übrigens nochmal bei euch bedanken: hab auch in anderen foren (gamestar und giga) gefragt was die so denken was man für 1200 bekomment - alles arschlöcher dort^^
> ich meine - die einen hinterfragen warum ich so viel geld ausgeben will wenn ich ähnliche leistung billiger finde, die anderen meinen dies das und jenes ist unnötig - das kann denen doch scheiß egal sein wenn ich so viel geld ausgeben will, ich möchte eben auch n stylisches design und so, wenn ich sli möchte dann sollen mir die anderen nicht die ganze zeit damit kommen ich soll das nicht machen und billigeres netzteil und dann geld gespart und so - ja und, wenn ich bereit bin so viel auszugeben dann sollen sie mich machen lassen^^ihr habt mich da schon echt gut beraten und das alles nach meinen vorstellungen aber mit nützlichen verbesserungen zusammengebaut, dafür danke ich euch


 

Erfreulich zu hören!





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wir haben hier auch einen anderen Thread, in dem heftiger diskutiert wurde und es hart zur Sache ging. Die Duelle daraus werden dann bei Youtube gestreamt.



Da hab ich auch von gehört


----------



## gin0v4 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

preis der graka um 20€ gestiegen - ich hole mir jz die hier:
1280MB Gainward GeForce GTX570 GLH "Goes Like Hell" GDDR5 PCIe - Computer

soll zwar unter last recht laut werden aber nur 70° warm werden - 10° mehr nehme ich in kauf wenn ich die lüfter runter drehe 
zudem ist das gehäuse das custom kühlers auch geschlossen, hat nur kleine öffnungen - die meiste luft wird also auch aus dem case befördert und nur ein teil der luft wird ins case geleitet was aber durch den kamin effekt den das case bietet kompensiert werden sollte


----------



## Softy (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

Ich würde eher diese nehmen: 1280MB Gainward GeForce GTX570 Phantom GDDR5 PCIe - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook

Aber wenn die Lautstärke nicht so wichtig ist, bzw. mit dem MSI Nachbrenner ruhig gestellt werden kann, sollte die andere auch ok sein


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*



Softy schrieb:


> Aber wenn die Lautstärke nicht so wichtig ist, bzw. mit dem MSI Nachbrenner ruhig gestellt werden kann, sollte die andere auch ok sein


 
Dann verlierst du aber die Garantie.


----------



## Softy (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann verlierst du aber die Garantie.



Ich nicht. Der TE schon : 





gin0v4 schrieb:


> soll zwar unter last recht laut werden aber nur  70° warm werden - 10° mehr nehme ich in kauf wenn ich die lüfter runter  drehe


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*



Softy schrieb:


> Ich nicht. Der TE schon :



Ja ja, immer gehässig sein...


----------



## gin0v4 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

ja toll, ich verliere die garantie - das merken die doch eh nicht wenn ich den msi "nachbrenner" nutze 
die phantom wollte ich ja ursprünglich nehmen aber da ich in zukunft auf 3d + sli umrüsten möchte scheidet sie aus - sie belegt 2,5 slots und die lüfter würden die heiße abluft genau auf die untere karten blasen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*



gin0v4 schrieb:


> ja toll, ich verliere die garantie - das merken die doch eh nicht wenn ich den msi "nachbrenner" nutze



Kannst du dir da sicher sein?


----------



## Softy (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

Die Phantom ist wirklich nichts für SLI. Da ist die o.g. wohl besser.


----------



## gin0v4 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kannst du dir da sicher sein?


 

ja, die machen eh nur stichproben... ich hab ja ned vor die karte zu übertakten, is ja schon hochgepumpt  einfach nur lüfter um 10% runter, wie sollen die das bitte feststellen  xD


edit: YES gerade ist der preis com cpu lüfter auf 52€ gefallen von 78 
heute nacht werden graka und cpu lüfter bestellt, dann muss ich warten bis geld da is dann kommt der rest  cheffe meinte heute aber das er das schon in dieser woche überweist also werd ich wohl schon am freitag/samstag den rest bestellen


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

Dann sag bescheid, wenn du alles zusammen hast.


----------



## gin0v4 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

graka und cpu kühler sind jz auch bestellt, wenn alels kommt gibts auf meim yt kanal unboxing videos und spätestens mitt nächster woche sollte er dann komplett zusammengebaut sein


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

Verlinke das Video einfach in deinen Thread. Dafür gibts hier in der Leite oberhalb des Eingabefeldes ein Youtube Button.


----------



## gin0v4 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

hatte ich vor, aber in den ersten, den eingangspost dann


----------



## Softy (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

Den Startpost liest keine Socke  Nichts ist älter, als ein Post auf der vorherigen Seite 

Poste den Link einfach, wenn das Video fertig ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

Vor allem bei 13 Seiten. 
Niemand blättert zurück, nicht mal die ganz harten Forenfans.


----------



## gin0v4 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

ja ok ok^^ eine frage: hab ja um 21:30 die graka und den cpu kühler bei mindfactory bestellt - das geld is per sofortüberweisung schon von meim konto abgehoben worden aber ich hab noch keine mail^^
einfach ma bis morgen warten oder ärgern das das geld weg is???


edit: bei meinem mindfactory acc ist die bestellung auch noch nicht eingetragen^^


----------



## Seeefe (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*



gin0v4 schrieb:


> ja ok ok^^ eine frage: hab ja um 21:30 die graka und den cpu kühler bei mindfactory bestellt - das geld is per sofortüberweisung schon von meim konto abgehoben worden aber ich hab noch keine mail^^
> einfach ma bis morgen warten oder ärgern das das geld weg is???
> 
> 
> edit: bei meinem mindfactory acc ist die bestellung auch noch nicht eingetragen^^


 

Kommt sicher noch^^ Hab da auch bestellt mit den Mails haben die etwas Probleme aber am Ende kamm alles nach ner Woche^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*



gin0v4 schrieb:


> ja ok ok^^ eine frage: hab ja um 21:30 die graka und den cpu kühler bei mindfactory bestellt - das geld is per sofortüberweisung schon von meim konto abgehoben worden aber ich hab noch keine mail^^
> einfach ma bis morgen warten oder ärgern das das geld weg is???
> 
> 
> edit: bei meinem mindfactory acc ist die bestellung auch noch nicht eingetragen^^



Das ist normal, das macht alles ein Computer, da ist keiner mehr, der da guckt. Morgen sehen die das und schicken dir die Bestätigung.


----------



## gin0v4 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

soooo - nachdem ich heute noch immer keine mail bekommen hatte hab ich eben bei mindfactory angerufen und der freundliche mitarbeiter meinte das sofortüberweisung.de probleme hatte und daher das geld zwar eingetroffen ist aber die bestellung nicht eingegangen ist....
naja, nach 19 minuten à 14cent hat ein kollege von ihm das backup durchsucht hat er die bestellung dann noch gefunden und mir jz ne neue bestätigungsmail zugeschickt  (ging schnell, ich wusst ja zum glück das ich um halb 10 bestellt hab da ichs ja hier gepostet hab xD)

PS: heute is das paket mit der ssd, der hdd, dem netzteil und dem ram angekommen 
PPS: der cpu kühler ist heute wieder bei knapp 78€ - gut das ich den gestern abend bestellt hab, kamen zwar 8€ wegen porto hinzu aber trotzdem n 10er gespart - graka is heute auch 1€ teurer 



edit: case war nur noch eins verfügbar, das hab ich mit jz per vorkasse gesichert^^ jz erstma letzte pfennige zusammenkratzen und morgen zur bank, geld einzahlen und dann überweisen, die bank hat ja dummerweise immer nur bis 18h auf, das schaff ich heut ned mehr^^


----------



## Softy (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

Der Kühler ist ja mal vollkommen überteuert, den gibts wo andersch schon ab 50€


----------



## gin0v4 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

ja wie gesagt, ich hab ihn jz für 60 geholt^^
der da die graka erst ab freitag wieder lieferbar ist wird der kühler mit der graka wohl erst anfang nächster woche kommen - ich tippe ma auf montag dienstag (hab ja das andere zeugs auch letzten samstag morgen im mitternachtsverkauf geholt und is heute gekommen....
naja, dann wird am we auch das mobo und die cpu + blue ray laufwerk bestellt dann sollte alles dienstag kommen, dann baue ich das dann auch alles zusammen


----------



## Softy (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

Die Warterei ist das Schlimmste


----------



## Cook2211 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

Das würde mich wahnsinnig machen. Ich habe meine Teile immer am liebsten gestern schon


----------



## gin0v4 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

erstes video, unboxing der hdd, ssd, psu & ram:


edit: boah dieser fuc* yt bb code spinnt, here u go: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bs--ryjF40I


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das würde mich wahnsinnig machen. Ich habe meine Teile immer am liebsten gestern schon


 
Ich hab insgesamt 4 Monate gewartet, bis das Spielesystem wieder lief, weil ständig was kaputt gegangen ist. 

Ds mit dem Video ist einfach.
Wenn du den Button von Youtube gedrückt hast, musst du nur das hineinkopieren, was in der URL hinter dem Gleichzeichen "=" ist, nicht die gesamte URL.
Sieht dann so aus:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bs--ryjF40I


----------



## gin0v4 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

ah, nur das hinter dem "=" - mache ich das nächste ma


----------



## Cook2211 (12. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab insgesamt 4 Monate gewartet, bis das Spielesystem wieder lief, weil ständig was kaputt gegangen ist.



Das nenne ich mal eine Pechsträhne....Hast du denn wenigstens mittlerweile ein funktionierendes 1155 Board?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das nenne ich mal eine Pechsträhne....Hast du denn wenigstens mittlerweile ein funktionierendes 1155 Board?


 
Ja, das vierte WS Revolution läuft jetzt problemlos, aber ich verkaufe den Kram auf jeden Fall, entweder für ein AM3+ System und Bulldozer oder für ein Ivy System mit neuem Brett und PCIe 3.0.
Kommt darauf an, was Bulldozer reißt, wenn er gut ist, dann sobald er verfügbar ist, wenn er nichts reißt, bzw. kaum schneller ist, warte ich auf Ivy und hole mir dann neue CPU und neues Brett und dann sicher kein High End Brett mehr, lohnt einfach nicht.


----------



## Cook2211 (12. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, das vierte WS Revolution läuft jetzt problemlos, aber ich verkaufe den Kram auf jeden Fall, entweder für ein AM3+ System und Bulldozer oder für ein Ivy System mit neuem Brett und PCIe 3.0.
> Kommt darauf an, was Bulldozer reißt, wenn er gut ist, dann sobald er verfügbar ist, wenn er nichts reißt, bzw. kaum schneller ist, warte ich auf Ivy und hole mir dann neue CPU und neues Brett und dann sicher kein High End Brett mehr, lohnt einfach nicht.



Kann ich verstehen. Dann hätte ich auch keine Lust mehr auf die aktuellen 1155. Vielleicht wird Sandy E ja auch noch eine Option für dich, falls die Preise stimmen und BD nicht schnell genug ist.


----------



## gin0v4 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

hatte bis jz immer nur amd + radeon..... voll die umstellung jz^^


----------



## Cook2211 (12. Juli 2011)

gin0v4 schrieb:
			
		

> hatte bis jz immer nur amd + radeon..... voll die umstellung jz^^



Wenn man nicht gerade das Pech von quanti hat, dann fährt man mit Intel eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Kann ich verstehen. Dann hätte ich auch keine Lust mehr auf die aktuellen 1155. Vielleicht wird Sandy E ja auch noch eine Option für dich, falls die Preise stimmen und BD nicht schnell genug ist.



Nun ja, es ist ja nicht Sandy Schuld, ich habe immer Pech, was High End Boards angeht, die gehen bei mir immer kaputt. Durchschnittsbretter laufen immer (deswegen ist mir auch noch nie ein Asrock verreckt ).
Sockel 2011 ist ja durch die Bank High End, wird also bei mir schon kaputt geliefert. 
Außerdem ist der Sockel eh nur was für Benchmarkjäger und Multi GPU Leute und zu denen zähle ich mich nicht.



gin0v4 schrieb:


> hatte bis jz immer nur amd + radeon..... voll die umstellung jz^^


 
AMD und Radeon sind ja auch OK. Bulldozer zieht bestimmt gut und die neuen AMD Karten im Winter sind sicher auch nicht schlecht. Mal abwarten.


----------



## Cook2211 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nun ja, es ist ja nicht Sandy Schuld, ich habe immer Pech, was High End Boards angeht, die gehen bei mir immer kaputt. Durchschnittsbretter laufen immer (deswegen ist mir auch noch nie ein Asrock verreckt ).
> Sockel 2011 ist ja durch die Bank High End, wird also bei mir schon kaputt geliefert.



Wenn High-End bei dir immer Probleme macht, dann fährst du mit AMD auf jeden Fall richtig
(bitte nicht steinigen liebe AMD-Fans)



> Außerdem ist der Sockel eh nur was für Benchmarkjäger und Multi GPU Leute und zu denen zähle ich mich nicht.



Abwarten. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass der Vierkerner schon interessant wird.


----------



## Softy (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wenn High-End bei dir immer Probleme macht, dann fährst du mit AMD auf jeden Fall richtig
> (bitte nicht steinigen liebe AMD-Fans)



Sehr witzig   Warte nur, bis der Bulldozer kommt. Falls er kommt


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Abwarten. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass der Vierkerner schon interessant wird.


 
Aber was kann der 2011 Quad besser als der Sandy Quad? Außer eben teurer zu sein.


----------



## Cook2211 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber was kann der 2011 Quad besser als der Sandy Quad? Außer eben teurer zu sein.



z.B. Das von dir angesprochene PCIe 3.0, bessere Anbindung für USB 3.0 und Sata 6GB/s


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> z.B. Das von dir angesprochene PCIe 3.0, bessere Anbindung für USB 3.0 und Sata 6GB/s


 
Genau, es gibt ja auch so viele PCIe 3.0 Grafikkarten. 
Und selbst wenn, ist der Vorteil dann auch wieder bei 5% oder werden es weniger sein? 

Und USB 3 und Sata 6 sind ja Banane, da ich immer nur einen USB 3 Abnehmer habe, da habe ich dann die volle Leistung drauf und SSDs benutze ich aus Prinzip nicht. 
Für mich hat der Sockel 2011 also keinen Vorteil, außer eben wenn ich mehr Geld loswerden will.


----------



## Cook2211 (13. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Genau, es gibt ja auch so viele PCIe 3.0 Grafikkarten.
> Und selbst wenn, ist der Vorteil dann auch wieder bei 5% oder werden es weniger sein?



Du wolltest dir für Ivy ein Brett mit PCIe 3.0 kaufen...
Ob es bis dahin Karten mit PCIe 3.0 geben wird, steht auch noch in den Sternen


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

Ja, aber nur wenn ich davon einen Vorteil habe, sonst nicht.
Ich warte dann Tests ab und schau. Würde ich keine Tests abwarten, hätte ich den Sandy Kram schon verkauft und ein AM3+ Brett würde ihr rumliegen und auf einen Prozessor warten.
Aber ich kaufe nicht auf Vorrat oder auf Hoffnung, ich kaufe erst, wenn es knallharte Fakten gibt.
Und wenn Ivy genauso schnell ist wie Sandy und PCIe 3.0 nichts bringt (was mich nicht überraschen würde, da der Unterschied 2.0 zu 1.0 ja schon ein Witz ist), bleibe ich bei dem, was ich habe.


----------



## Cook2211 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> ich kaufe erst, wenn es knallharte Fakten gibt.



Du knallharter Typ du

Nee, im Ernst. Ist ja auch richtig so.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

Eben, du rennst ja auch nicht los und verkauft alles in der Hoffnung, dass Sockel 2011 mit Sandy Hexacore 50% schneller ist als das, was du jetzt hast. Die Enttäuschung wäre dann wahrscheinlich sehr groß. 
Ich warte erst mal auf Bulldozer, und wenn der Sandy in den Staub drückt (), kaufe ich mir den, dann ist gut. Ist er aber nur ein paar Prozent schneller (also kein Wow, Effekt), dann bleibe ich bei der Plattform und wenn Ivy dann einschlägt (Wow. Effekt), wechsel ich auf Ivy. Aber derzeit sieht es nicht danach aus, Intel verbessert die Grafik und die CPU Leistung wird wohl kaum anderes sein.. Daher wird es wohl so sein, dass alles so bleibt wie jetzt. Vielleicht dann mit Bulldozer 2, mal schauen.
Erst mal müssen PCIe 3.0 Karten aufm Markt kommen und dann will ich bei der GTX 680 50% mehr Leistung sehen als mit einer GTX 580, sonst lohnt das ja alles nicht. 

Ob Intel oder AMD ist mir völlig egal, wichtig ist, wo ich mehr für mein Geld bekomme.


----------



## Cook2211 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ob Intel oder AMD ist mir völlig egal, wichtig ist, wo ich mehr für mein Geld bekomme.



Genau so sehe ich das auch.

Die nächsten 12 Monate werden jedenfalls sehr spannend mit Bulldozer, Sandy E, Ivy Bridge, Radeon HD7xxx und GTX6xx.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

Ja, das wird echt spannend. Mal sehen, was Sandy E wirklich reißt (auch da sind die Hoffnungen der Intel Jünger so groß wie die der AMD Jünger beim Bulldozer). Und dann schauen, was AMD mit der neuen Radeon aus dem Hut zaubert, angeblich soll es ja das Teil werden.
Nvidia wird mit Kepler sicher kontern. Neugierig bin ich auch auf Trinity und ob Bulldozer 2 schon 2012 kommt und alle dann wieder neue Sockel brauchen (Hehehe ).

Ob AMD oder Nvidia ist mir auch egal, Hauptsache es ist eine GTX.


----------



## gin0v4 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC ~1200€*

also ich glaub nicht das es in den nächsten 10 monaten so große sprünge gibt - wie du schon sagtest, ivy wird ja (angeblich) haptsächlich die grafik verbessert und das bulldozer wirklich soooo viel schneller wird als sandy bezweifle ich auch....

kepler kommt erst anfang nächsten jahres oder ende dieses jahr (wenn dann zu weihnachten abe das bezweifle ich) und naja, die neuen amd grakas könnten schon was reißen, das kann ich mir auf jeden fall vorstellen...
wenn ich der meinung wäre in den nächsten 3-5 mon kommen große neuerungen hätt ich mir jz kein 1300€ pc zusammengebastelt 


edit: maaaaan, die graka soll erst montag wieder lieferbar sein, wird wohl noch ca eine woche dauern bis das system fertig ist  naja, spätestens ende nächster woche muss der pc stehen, von sa auf so bin ich das erste ma seit wochen wieder auf ner lan^^

wenn alles fertig is zünde ich erstma ne bombe: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bp_kTegk_ZQ


----------



## gin0v4 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [VIDEOS] Neuer PC ~1200€ für gin0v4*

*push* 
inzwischen ist alles bestellt und bezahlt, cpu, mobo und laufwerk sollten montag verschickt werden, rest ist donnerstag und freitag verschickt worden, sollte also alles spätestens dienstag/mittwoch da sein


----------



## gin0v4 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: [VIDEOS] Neuer PC ~1200€ für gin0v4*

nächste 2 pakete sind da:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8ecqhcgXwc

versandbestätigung für cpu/mobo etc is noch ned da aber laut mitarbeiter is das alles in der versandzentrale - wird wohl hofflich morgen dann abgeschickt


----------



## gin0v4 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE 18.7.] Neuer PC ~1200€ für gin0v4*

grml - paket sollte laut dhl heute ankommen, seit 8 uhr bin ich wach aber der paketstatus ist immer noch bei "Avisebenachrichtigung (Benachrichtigung am Vortag der Zustellung) erfolgreich." ja toll, in der benachrichtigung hieß es das paket kommt heute an! unten ist alles aufm großem tisch aufgebaut, kamera ist aufgeladen, alles schön hingelegt zum präsentieren...... wenn nur ne hdd oder so fehlen würde wäre es ja kein ding aber gerade cpu und mobo fehlen noch grrrr


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE 18.7.] Neuer PC ~1200€ für gin0v4*

Sieht sehr gut aus.


----------



## gin0v4 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE 18.7.] Neuer PC ~1200€ für gin0v4*

soooo, fertig!

hier, erstma part 3:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42mBGHK1jKI

und part 4, der zusammenbau:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KC6bFdcCWtQ


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE 21.7. - VIDEO DES ZSM-BAUS] Neuer PC ~1200€*

Du hättest aber die Musik weg lassen sollen.


----------



## tobibo (22. Juli 2011)

Nice cooler pc...und cooles abi-t-shirt xD


----------



## Softy (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE 21.7. - VIDEO DES ZSM-BAUS] Neuer PC ~1200€*

Sieht nett aus  Die Musik ist halt Geschmackssache


----------

